# where to find pre-milled lumber?



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have the tools (planer, jointer) to mill the rough cut stuff you see at the big chain stores. So I was wondering where could I get pre milled lumber? Do stores like lowes, home depot, and ace sell these types of boards? I mainly would need 1x4s and 1x6s.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

HD an Lowes have some check your cabinet sops to, they might be able to help ya to


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> HD an Lowes have some check your cabinet sops to, they might be able to help ya to


+1
Also check with other large lumber yards in your area - not the box stores. Most large 'real' lumber yards do mill work.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

*Try local sawmills*

Some of your local sawmills might also have kilns. Try woodfinder.com and give your zip code.
Rich


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I would go to any place I could find other then a box store.

Every lumber yard should have a decent selection for way less then those box stores.

My mill shop stocks a decent amount of s4s for those who need it. They also send me a steady stream of people who buy RS that need it dimensioned.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Will someone explain this post and the answers to me? I do not know what a premilled board is.

To me a board that is not "rough" is standard board you find in all lumber yards/stores.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm confused also*



dbales said:


> I don't have the tools (planer, jointer) to mill the rough cut stuff you see at the big chain stores. So I was wondering where could I get pre milled lumber? Do stores like lowes, home depot, and ace sell these types of boards? I mainly would need 1x4s and 1x6s.


One at a time
1. "I don't have the tools to mill the rough stuff"
2. "pre milled".... would be rough sawn to me, prior to milling.
3. "rough cut" stuff you see.... is rough sawn, prior to milling

I have yet to see rough sawn boards at my Home Depot, all they have are milled or S4S (surface 4 sides )

If you want rough sawn boards go to a Saw Mill or Lumber Mill for large quantities, or a cabinet shop or furniture shop for small quantities. 

If you want milled or smooth surfaced boards, Home Depot or Lowes or Menards will have them.

:blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbales said:


> I don't have the tools (planer, jointer) to mill the rough cut stuff you see at the big chain stores. So I was wondering where could I get pre milled lumber? Do stores like lowes, home depot, and ace sell these types of boards? I mainly would need 1x4s and 1x6s.


The question isn't really confusing, just the way the words were used. He said he's not equipped to mill rough cut lumber. He asks where to buy *pre milled*, which to me means boards that are milled before they are bought, or boards that are already milled.










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why would you ask where to buy the type of lumber that you see in all stores?

Pre normally means before. So a pre milled board is one that is before milling.

I am still confused.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

As I was just brushing my teath and thinking about this a light suddenly went on.

Premilled, like prepared food. The space between pre and milled had me fooled.

Already prepared.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> As I was just brushing my teath and thinking about this a light suddenly went on.
> 
> Premilled, like prepared food. The space between pre and milled had me fooled.
> 
> ...


You got it now. But, it's not likely that you'll find "prepared food" at the lumberyard.









 







.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> One at a time
> 1. "I don't have the tools to mill the rough stuff"
> 2. "pre milled".... would be rough sawn to me, prior to milling.
> 3. "rough cut" stuff you see.... is rough sawn, prior to milling
> ...


This pretty much sums it up!


----------

